# Kennt sich hier jemand mit Fliesen und Duschbereich abdichten aus?



## -RedMoon- (25. Juni 2015)

Frage siehe Titel


----------



## daLexi (25. Juni 2015)

Was möchtest du denn wissen?


----------



## -RedMoon- (25. Juni 2015)

geht ja rucki zucki hier 

  Ich habe in meinem Bad eine Duschtasse und eine Wanne nebeneinander. Beides soll jetzt raus und dafür eine große 140m  Duschtasse rein (nicht ebenerdig, sondern auf kleinem Sockel, da der  Ablauf nicht tief genug ist). Danach kommen auf die alten Fliesen neue  Riesenformat (60 oder 100cm) Fliesen drauf. Die neue Duschtasse kommt  auf einen Sytroporträger oder einen speziellen Fuss (Kaldewei Conoflat).  


 Das ganze Wassergedöns soll ein Installateur machen. Fliesen verlege ich selber. 


  Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob ich den Duschbereich nun irgendwie noch  mit so Dichtbändern und einem Gummianstrich (Knauf Dichtset) abdichten  soll oder nicht. 
  Unter der alten Duschtasse ist der nackte Betonboden und an den Seiten  unter der Duschtasse das Mauerwerk ohne Putz. Da würde ich sowieso  nichts dicht bekommen, außer ich verputze den Sockel und mache den Boden  glatt, was aber nicht geht, da dort Installationen verlaufen (Wasser,  Abwasser). 
  Der Installateur meint, da braucht man nichts mehr abdichten, bei  Fliese auf Fliese geht da nicht mehr viel durch, weil die Fugenfläche  kleiner wird. 
  Nur rund um die neue Duschtasse ein Schalldichtband, und wenn ich  unbedingt will vorher ein Dichtband drunter und gut ist. Keine Ahnung ob  das stimmt. 

 Das Haus ist von 1992, wurde da nicht schon abgedichtet? 
 Wie soll ich da ran gehen, ohne viel Zeitaufwand?"


----------



## shootme55 (25. Juni 2015)

zeig mal ein paar Fotos her bitte, dann schau ma mal


----------



## T-Drive (25. Juni 2015)

Streich den ganzen Bereich mit dieser Dichtschlämme,

AQUAFIN-1K | SCHOMBURG

dann kann kommen was will. Gibts auch flexibel als 2k.


----------



## Dragon AMD (25. Juni 2015)

Oha so große fliesen das wird nicht einfach 60 auf 30 ist schon ekelig.


----------



## -RedMoon- (25. Juni 2015)

hier mal ein Foto. Habe noch nichts demontiert außer der Kabine. Wie es unter der Duschtasse aussieht habe ich durch zwei Öffnungen am Sockel gesehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -RedMoon- (25. Juni 2015)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Oha so große fliesen das wird nicht einfach 60 auf 30 ist schon ekelig.



ich dachte je größer desto einfacher....?


----------



## Dragon AMD (25. Juni 2015)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> ich dachte je größer desto einfacher....?


Nein leider nicht. Um so kleiner um so leichter lassen sich Unebenheiten ausgleichen.


----------



## -RedMoon- (25. Juni 2015)

Unebenheiten gibt es keine. Die alten Fliesen sind wirklich sehr sauber verlegt worden damals. Bin bei sowas extrem pingelig


----------



## shootme55 (25. Juni 2015)

je größer desto schwerer sind fliesen zu legen. Weis jeder der schonmal eine 100x100 Fliese gelegt hat 

Kenn mich aus, hab schonmal zugeschaut.


----------



## Combi (25. Juni 2015)

bei grossen fliesen musst du:
1. einen ebenen untergrund haben
2. unter den grossen fliesen,gleichmässig kleber haben,sonst bricht dir irgendwann eine mit ner hohlen stelle drunter einfach durch.

den untergrund unter der duschtasse,mit einem wasserundurchlässigen anstrich versiegeln.
is blöd,wenn du nach nem jahr ein leck hast,das wasser sich sammelt,erst der mieter darunter es merkt und du mit nem vorschlaghammer alles abreissen musst.
was auch top ist und modern,anstatt ner duschtasse,mosaikboden und glastüren,wenn der abfluss tiefer versenkt werden kann.
günstiger,schöner und viel spielraum für designs.

ansonsten,eben drunter versiegeln,schallentkoppeln, und am besten ausschäumen,mit sanitärschaum,aber dran denken,die duschtasse zu beschweren.
wenn du fliesenbreite platz am rand der d.tasse hast,evtl,ne revisionsklappe einbauen,bei defekten,oder austausch musste nich alles demolieren.


----------



## -Kerby- (27. Juni 2015)

Ich mach mal morgen ein Foto von unserer Dusche. Da haben wir es per Mosaik gemacht, damit auch Alternativen hast.

So, hier das Foto:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

